# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما معنى هذا المثل ؟

## أنس عسيري

إذا قيل لك في شيء: "دونه خرط القتاد"

فما معنى : خرط القتاد ؟

مشكورين  :Smile:

----------


## أنس عسيري

! ! ! ! !

ما فيه أحد !

! ! ! ! !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

القتاد : نوع من الأشجار له أشواك كالإبر.
الخرط : أن تزيل ورق الشجر بكفيك.
فـ(خرط القتاد) معناه : إزالة هذه الأشواك التي تشبه الإبر باستعمال الأكف !!
ولا شك أن هذا الأمر غاية في الألم ؛ فلا يستطيع أحد أن يصبر عليه.

فإذا أردنا أن نبالغ في صعوبة شيء ما، أو أنه بعيد جدا، قلنا: ( دونه خرط القتاد ) أي أن خرط القتاد دونه أي أقل منه في الصعوبة!
فإذا كان خرط القتاد - على ما فيه من ألم شديد - أقل من هذا الأمر، فما بالك به؟

----------


## البريق الازرق

الخَرْطُ‏:‏ قَشْرُكَ الوَرَقَ عن الشجرة اجتذاباً بكَفِّك، والقَتَاد‏:‏ شجر له شوك أمثال الإبر‏.‏ 

يضرب للأمر دونه مانع‏.‏

----------


## أنس عسيري

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، جزاكم الله خير. .

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## التلميد

وانظر غير مأمور هذا الرابط فيه المزيد
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148516

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله في الأستاذ أبي مالك ونفع به.
ما رأيك يا أستاذ فيمن فهم لفظة "دون" أي قبل. أي هذا الأمر لا يخلص إليه إلا إذا خرطنا القتاد.وهو أمر في غاية الصعوبة. كقولك "دون النهر قتال ودون قتل الأسد أهوال"؟

----------


## محمد التهامي البروف

بوركتم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t112914/

----------

